# HCigar VT250



## Nailedit77 (15/12/16)

The HCigar VT250 TC Mod is powered by the new Evolv DNA250 board! In addition, this box mod does require 3 high drain 18650 batteries, and has an accurate 250w maximum wattage output! Not to mention, this device is primarily constructed of zinc alloy, ensuring excellent durability!

The HCigar VT250 TC Mod does feature temperature control for various wire materials including Ni200, Ti, and SS! In addition, the HCigar VT250 is firmware upgradeable using the EScribe software! You can also use this software to fully customize your device! Lastly, this box mod does feature an ergonomic design, making it extremely comfortable to hold!

All in all, this is an excellent deal for the new HCigar VT250 TC Mod! If you’re looking for a new DNA250 device that houses three 18650 batteries


----------

